# 90 Gallon: A bigger home for the South Americans



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I decided to upgrade my 40 gallon tank to a 90 gallon. I'm going to pick up the tank tomorrow (from malibu aka justinking) but I couldn't wait to build another stand.

It's going to be very similar to my recently constructed 130 gallon stand, I plan to finish it with the same trim and Minwax. Here's as far as I could get tonight before I had to put the hammer away for the neighbor's sake. This one should be ready to go by Sunday afternoon!

-


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great! Can't wait to see the tank.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Skinned up and waiting for the glue to dry... Just a bit of sanding and two coats of stain to go. I left space for 1/2" plywood on the inside sides of the tank. I may make put three foot tank below the 90.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

so how thick is the plywood and is it mad of 2by fours screwed or nailed


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

It's half inch plywood. The top frame is 2x6, and the rest is 2x4. It's all screwed together with 2.5" woodscrews. I use finishing nails and woodglue to attach the plywood, I figure that adds some structural strength as well (the woodglue anyway).


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

looks good man!


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are the lumber cuts if anyone wants to make a similar stand. Print it off and head to Home Depot! 

This is for a 48"W x 18"D tank, so you basically add an inch to the tank dimensions.

Stand: 49”L x 19”W x 30”H


Top Frame

2) 2x6 – 49”

3) 2x6 – 16”

Bottom Frame

2) 2x4 – 49”

2) 2x4 – 16”

Legs

8) 2x4 – 21”

4) 2x4 -30”

½” Plywood

1) 49”x19”

2) 30”x19”

1) 49”x 6”

1) 49” x 4”

2) 20”x 6”

1) 38”x19”

2) 20” x19”

½” Quarter Round Trim

1) 50”

2) 19.5”

2) 30”

Styrofoam Sheeting

1) Sheet

1 Can Minwax Black

1 Bottle of wood glue

1 Tube of crack filler

1 box of 2 1/2" wood screws

Finishing nails

A drill and a power sander make the job easy. You'll need a hammer, and a punch to set the finishing nails. I use crack filler to cover the nail marks, and a hand saw to cut 45 degree angles for the trim.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

PS: with the plywood, the stand dims are 50"W x 19.5"W x 30.5"H


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

The stand is done, the filter is running in a set-up tank, and I'm cleaning sand... Should be stocked up by the end of the week


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Damn now I feel really lazy!!!


I should've had mine done already. 
Yours looks great, I built mine to have 3'r underneath too.
I think I may skin mine too since yours looks awesome.
I prefer the open style but mine "ain't so pretty" @ the moment.
I still need to fill & sand,fill & sand, & do a few coats of finish.
I'll see how the sanding goes, if I like how it comes out, I may or may not skin it.


----------



## kemi (Apr 26, 2010)

nice job!! 




You made me feel lazy and unproductive too


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks really really sharp. I really like that high gloss look.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

looks nice


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks good. You cant beat framed tank stands for strength. I just bought a pine stand from King Ed for 180 gallon. I got it home and took a look at and there is no way I am going to trust that thing with 2000 lbs on it. I am taking it to work and beefing it up in a big way. I just got a job at my friends cabinet shop so I'm lucky I guess.
Nice stand for sure, what SA s are you putting in the tank?


----------

